# Your ideal car to do uber with?



## gbZack

*Folks, i'm looking for a popular car among Uber drivers. What is your ideal uber car, and why? Reasons could be: Nice car, fuel-efficient, spacious, etc.*


----------



## yojimboguy

A Tesla Model S that someone else paid for.

I'd rate my Mazda3 very high on the scale of good Uber cars, but the perfect car would probably be a Prius.


----------



## Shangsta

Yeah from a strictly money standpoint it's a Prius. 

If you are in a busy select area any hybrid like a highlander.

It's all about gas efficiency and qualifying for select if your market has it.


----------



## Trafficat

I'm not sure it is worth being that picky over the specific make or model of the car. Good gas mileage is nice, but a low sticker price on the car is most important. I want a car that I can drive for a few years and pretty much the main cost is gas, not depreciation.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic

09-12 3rd gen prius. Trim spec 3 or 4, whichever will net you vinyl or leather seats. Around 100k on the clock and you're good to go. 

Mazda 3 skyactiv is a winner too.

This for X


----------



## emdeplam

hearse


----------



## UberXTampa

Any hybrid car cheaper than $7,000.00 with low 100k+ miles on odometer.
The idea is for rhe savings you make from using a hybrid to offset the entire cost of the car. Every 2-3 years you will need a new car. You need to think that you will be the last owner of the car and all savings from consuming less gas must buy you your next car.

Update: how do you know you offset the cost of the car?

My rule of thumb:
1. Add all your the money you spend On gas. Reason for that is, a good hybrid roughly cuts your gas cost in half.
2. Subtract all maintenance costs. The resulting number is your running savings. The higher the cost of gas, the faster the pay off!!
3. If at any time the total exceeds your initial ownership cost, you can make the car that is now free a down payment for another one.


----------



## occupant

Every car has a depreciation curve. When it stops curving, that's the best time to buy. For a Camry Hybrid purchased used, assuming 18K miles per year, that sweet spot is 2007-2009, 150-180K total miles, priced between about $5000 and $7500. Once you hit the flat spot in the depreciation curve, it no longer matters how many miles on the car. At ten years old, a 250,000 mile car is worth the same as a 350,000 mile car, if the condition and age are equal. Hence, you'll be able to sell it for nearly the same price private party.

I put 12+ Camry because they're more comfortable to drive and ride in. But I also put other because I've really grown to like my 2010 Malibu 2LT with the 3.6L V6. I would absolutely buy another one, but my next one will be a four cylinder, black leather interior. The one I have now has the tan vinyl/suede which holds dirt easily, and while it looks smart and is easy to clean, I'd like to do so less often. I also want a 2014-2016 model with those gorgeous 19" wheels.


----------



## emdeplam

occupant said:


> Every car has a depreciation curve. When it stops curving, that's the best time to buy. For a Camry Hybrid purchased used, assuming 18K miles per year, that sweet spot is 2007-2009, 150-180K total miles, priced between about $5000 and $7500. Once you hit the flat spot in the depreciation curve, it no longer matters how many miles on the car. At ten years old, a 250,000 mile car is worth the same as a 350,000 mile car, if the condition and age are equal. Hence, you'll be able to sell it for nearly the same price private party.
> 
> I put 12+ Camry because they're more comfortable to drive and ride in. But I also put other because I've really grown to like my 2010 Malibu 2LT with the 3.6L V6. I would absolutely buy another one, but my next one will be a four cylinder, black leather interior. The one I have now has the tan vinyl/suede which holds dirt easily, and while it looks smart and is easy to clean, I'd like to do so less often. I also want a 2014-2016 model with those gorgeous 19" wheels.
> View attachment 93048


Great post. You obviously know your shitz

How can i get depreciation curves. Would love to easily compare multiple vehicles etc.... Thanks


----------



## occupant

emdeplam said:


> Great post. You obviously know your shitz
> 
> How can i get depreciation curves. Would love to easily compare multiple vehicles etc.... Thanks


All I did was take Edmunds book values for different years of the same car, same equipment, and plot a graph.


----------



## emdeplam

occupant said:


> All I did was take Edmunds book values for different years of the same car, same equipment, and plot a graph.


okay thanks. seems like such a great tool to automate and compare brands and vehicles in a zip code. the manual way is too much work for me beyond one vehicle


----------



## Icecool

occupant said:


> Every car has a depreciation curve. When it stops curving, that's the best time to buy. For a Camry Hybrid purchased used, assuming 18K miles per year, that sweet spot is 2007-2009, 150-180K total miles, priced between about $5000 and $7500. Once you hit the flat spot in the depreciation curve, it no longer matters how many miles on the car. At ten years old, a 250,000 mile car is worth the same as a 350,000 mile car, if the condition and age are equal. Hence, you'll be able to sell it for nearly the same price private party.
> 
> I put 12+ Camry because they're more comfortable to drive and ride in. But I also put other because I've really grown to like my 2010 Malibu 2LT with the 3.6L V6. I would absolutely buy another one, but my next one will be a four cylinder, black leather interior. The one I have now has the tan vinyl/suede which holds dirt easily, and while it looks smart and is easy to clean, I'd like to do so less often. I also want a 2014-2016 model with those gorgeous 19" wheels.
> View attachment 93048


It is not the depreciation we are worry after its done 150k . It is how reliable and how much it is going cost to repair it . The more you drive the more you need to replace parts


----------



## gbZack

I originally started this thread to do market research for a car rental business that i want to venture into. I'm getting a-lot of varied responses here, hybrid seems to be a favorite, and older cars with 100k+ miles, mainly because they're cheap to buy and hold their values. Really interesting posts here, but are you absolutely certain you would you buy a prius/older car with 100k+ miles/hybrid highlander? Can you imagine yourself having a prius to do uber with? You'd certainly save alot in gas but would you be ok with such a tiny and basic car, that mainly offers only utility and little comfort / luxury? What will your passengers think? I mean think about it, you're going to spend alot of time in that car, would you not want it to be a bit nicer? And regarding older cars with more mileage, you've certainly picked it because its depreciation has flattened out, but have you considered the repair and maintenance costs that go up and eventually top depreciation costs, and keep climbing? I feel alot of you are saying what you SHOULD do, rather than what you WOULD do. For example, you talk about gas mileage and minimizing loss from depreciation yet some drivers here are using a v6 for uber...doing what they want rather than what they should. It's important behavior that i want to understand, i want to know my market, which is you guys. I suppose its better to look at what you're already driving, actions speak truer than words. More Input is greatly appreciated! SO please keep voting and let me know what you're currently driving and why!


----------



## Icecool

Stick with the Toyota Corolla . The all time world's best selling car , it is legendly reliable , cheap on fuel , not too big , not too small , cheap to buy , cheap , to maintain. .now it come in hybrids . It better to buy a cheap reliable than To get an old high miillege car . The new car come with warranty , new technology . Better fuel efficiency .


----------



## Shangsta

gbZack said:


> You'd certainly save alot in gas but would you be ok with such a tiny and basic car, that mainly offers only utility and little comfort / luxury?


Why would you care about luxury for rideshare? That's just silly. Because of Ubers rates it's tight to run a profit margin. 15 an hour in earnings is significantly less if you are only getting 15 to 20 mpg.

Prius can be comfy for the driver at at least if you get the right seats. Your pax are in your car for 10 minutes on average so again you don't need luxury.

When Uber leases cars they lease the civic corolla camry and prius. You can tell which one people usually lease... Prius if they want the most profit and corolla if they want to save a few bucks upfront.


----------



## HarryF

I have a 2012 Buick Verano which performs well and gets my lots of compliments from my PAX.


----------



## Zardoz

hey, i have heard the leasing programs for both lyft and uber are not worth it , is that correct ? 

it sounds like you would have to drive at least 60 hrs a week to get the weekly payments waived... and even then , if you are paying $120 - 180/week , that will add up to a lot more than your average monthly payment -- which you could consider a tax write-off anyway -- than if you were to just finance and buy a vehicle . 

i have good credit but have not leased a car before , so i do not know how much monthly payments for leasing tend to be (i know when i got my old Civic they were about $250/month ...).


----------



## Zardoz

anyway i have been thinking of getting a newer Civic , but dont really see many ppl talking about them on here , so i am interested in any equivalent priced suggestions . 

hybrids would be nice if i could afford them , i drove a toyota (camry) for years and was pretty happy with it, never had a corolla .


----------



## Shangsta

Zardoz said:


> it sounds like you would have to drive at least 60 hrs a week to get the weekly payments waived... and even then , if you are paying $120 - 180/week , that will add up to a lot more than your average monthly payment -- which you could consider a tax write-off anyway -- than if you were to just finance and buy a vehicle


If I remember correctly you could write off the payment but then you can't write off the mileage. The lease is simply a bad deal.

I personally believe rentals and leasing companies are having to advertise more because many news organizations are exposing them for what they are. Predatory on people with bad credit.


----------



## Icecool

Zardoz said:


> hey, i have heard the leasing programs for both lyft and uber are not worth it , is that correct ?
> 
> it sounds like you would have to drive at least 60 hrs a week to get the weekly payments waived... and even then , if you are paying $120 - 180/week , that will add up to a lot more than your average monthly payment -- which you could consider a tax write-off anyway -- than if you were to just finance and buy a vehicle .
> 
> i have good credit but have not leased a car before , so i do not know how much monthly payments for leasing tend to be (i know when i got my old Civic they were about $250/month ...).


Leasing a car is bad . Even though it is a tax write off but you still need to pay for it . If you drive more mean you got more income to pay for the lease it . You'll pay $250 a week not a month if you lease We drive to maximise our profit . A Camry waste too much fuel and if you buy the hybrid it cost too much


----------



## tootsie

Anything 4 cylinder


----------



## SEAL Team 5

gbZack said:


> *Folks, i'm looking for a popular car among Uber drivers. What is your ideal uber car, and why? Reasons could be: Nice car, fuel-efficient, spacious, etc.*


Just to make sure the pax know that I'm making a killing with Uber and don't need a tip I drive this.


----------



## Whothought

Hummer H1


----------



## NewEnglander

Ideal would be a Cadillac CTS-V Wagon. But if life was that ideal, I wouldn't be Ubering very much.


----------



## NewEnglander

On a more serious note, it depends on where you are working. If you are in the city, I would recommend a basic model with steel wheels if possible. My wheels take a beating with the potholes in Boston and no matter how hard you try, there will always be a curb or two that you get to close to. I really don't like Hybrids for various reasons. I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze that works great for Uber, has plenty of rear seat room for a smallish car and gets as good or better fuel mileage than any non Hybrid that I looked at. I have gotten a lot of passenger compliments on it too.

And it has steel wheels and plastic wheel covers.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

Anything that gets at least 30+ miles to the gallon. And the less frills, the better.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

One that does not end up on the Consumer Reports do not buy list.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

If you're going for rentals, you might consider offering three options. The base X option and the X / XL option and the XL/Select option. For this market, a 2013 or newer Ford Flex counts as XL / Select. A dodge journey can do the x / xl option. The regular 4 door sedan as your base option.


----------



## steveK2016

My ideal car would have been the a hybrid version of the the car I have now, the CTS. I know, they don't make it, but I don't want to drive some Prius just because of the MPG. I want to enjoy my car, both personally as well as when I Uber. 

I was considering a Hybrid MKZ but damn it that front grill is just so damn ugly... and I couldn't afford the new body style (not that I would want to buy a new car for Uber) that has a nicer, redesigned front grill.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

For my Market Denver, a gar with good highway range , qualifies for every level of Uber. 2008 GL320 CDI (before you needed to ad adblue. 30mpg Plus on hwy . Enough room for 6 and some luggage. Qualifies for Uber Black and SUV . Can be had for around $15k in nice condition , the drive train is good for 500k miles plus and has very little other issues 

If I was in Chicago , I'd want a 2012 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid 40mpg city , qualifies for Select and can be had around $11k or any other Hybrid if going for just X / Lyft


----------



## steveK2016

Jimmy Bernat said:


> 2012 Lincoln MKZ Hybrid


That grill though. It's got a face only a mother could love!

They straight took the exact styling from Oldsmobile! *Oldsmobile*!!!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

steveK2016 said:


> That grill though. It's got a face only a mother could love!
> 
> They straight took the exact styling from Oldsmobile! *Oldsmobile*!!!


I don't mind it , I don't like the pre 2010 model at all but the 2010-2012 after a better grill with the split . But yeah I agree the 2009 and older are absolutely terrible. I had a 2012 MKZ for awhile that I sold to my Dad , it's a great uber car , crazy reliable, great gas mileage, color changing ambient lighting . Great sound system the only problem with it is that it's slow (but it's a hybrid) and the hybrid sacrifices a lot of trunk space so be prepared to put luggage on the front seat lol

I think it's a good looking car for the price


----------



## steveK2016

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I don't mind it , I don't like the pre 2010 model at all but the 2010-2012 after a better grill with the split . But yeah I agree the 2009 and older are absolutely terrible. I had a 2012 MKZ for awhile that I sold to my Dad , it's a great uber car , crazy reliable, great gas mileage, color changing ambient lighting . Great sound system the only problem with it is that it's slow (but it's a hybrid) and the hybrid sacrifices a lot of trunk space so be prepared to put luggage on the front seat lol
> 
> I think it's a good looking car for the price
> 
> View attachment 94432


Nah that split is exactly the design they took from Oldsmobile!










Now the new MKZ is pretty sexy, but the large center grill is starting to become a little too common these days.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

steveK2016 said:


> Nah that split is exactly the design they took from Oldsmobile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the new MKZ is pretty sexy, but the large center grill is starting to become a little too common these days.


I don't think that split grill looks anything like the design you posted lol . But looks are a subjective thing , so to each his own .

I do think the Newer MKZ are great looking but not worth the extra cost if your primary reason of purchase is to use it for Uber .

My ideal car and my ideal uber car are very very different lol


----------



## MSUGrad9902

Living where I live we see lots of cars on the road before a lot of other people realistically see them in real life action. This isn't exactly rideshare related but that new Continental from Lincoln is sharp. The caddies I could take or leave - never really been a fan.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Living where I live we see lots of cars on the road before a lot of other people realistically see them in real life action. This isn't exactly rideshare related but that new Continental from Lincoln is sharp. The caddies I could take or leave - never really been a fan.


I went and looked at one last month and it's a thing of beauty , I didn't get to test drive but man it was plush


----------



## BurgerTiime

One that transforms into a giant robot so I can step on non-tippers and crush their tiny heads


----------



## EX_

2007 Nissan Maxima because nothing matters anymore. Some dumbass will probably crash into me and total this car, like my previous Altima.


----------



## steveK2016

The Lincoln Continental and MKZ almost looks indistinguishable to me. One may have a longer wheel base or more posh interior, but from the design they almost look identical.


----------



## citychild

Our personal vehicle is a 2016 Prius 4 with "leather" interior. It's our 3rd Prius and honestly, I couldn't think of anything more practical to drive with. I live in Chicago and would absolutely not drive anything else -- I even have a vehicle eligible for Uber Select and refuse to drive it for Uber.


----------



## Southdiver

I have a 2010 Honda Pilot Touring. I bought it used so the depreciation already took its big hit. I can drive it on the XL platform as well as the X so that is one more avenue for revenue. It has the black leather so it's easy to clean and looks sharp as well. Plus, I have the roof racks and towing package for my family time.


----------



## albinson

i think honda's car is the best one. especially the honda city in india. i used to go with that as a part time job with my pg diploma logistics courses study. it helped me to earn the study fees.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

citychild said:


> Our personal vehicle is a 2016 Prius 4 with "leather" interior. It's our 3rd Prius and honestly, I couldn't think of anything more practical to drive with. I live in Chicago and would absolutely not drive anything else -- I even have a vehicle eligible for Uber Select and refuse to drive it for Uber.


I agree I'm originally from Chicago and came really close to moving back and that is what I would buy . For Denver the prius is pointless it's all long highway trips


----------



## dolllarchaser

steveK2016 said:


> The Lincoln Continental and MKZ almost looks indistinguishable to me. One may have a longer wheel base or more posh interior, but from the design they almost look identical.


Only from the front. The rear ends are totally different.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

The continental is sharp. It's waaaaay out of my price range for a car tho. 80k is not for me. Maybe in 5 years when the '17s are 20k.


----------



## Greenghost2212

Icecool said:


> Leasing a car is bad . Even though it is a tax write off but you still need to pay for it . If you drive more mean you got more income to pay for the lease it . You'll pay $250 a week not a month if you lease We drive to maximise our profit . A Camry waste too much fuel and if you buy the hybrid it cost too much


Xchange leases don't cost 250 bro. I got a Brand new altima for 190.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Greenghost2212 said:


> Xchange leases don't cost 250 bro. I got a Brand new altima for 190.


Depends on your market, taxes, fees and prices in general change from one city to the next


----------



## Shangsta

Greenghost2212 said:


> Xchange leases don't cost 250 bro. I got a Brand new altima for 190.


You say that like you got a great deal...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Shangsta said:


> You say that like you got a great deal...


Yep others own a brand new altima with a payment around $190 a month lol


----------



## Greenghost2212

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yep others own a brand new altima with a payment around $190 a month lol


But its gonna take them twice as long to pay it off. And I bet they can't end the lease at anytime either.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Greenghost2212 said:


> But its gonna take them twice as long to pay it off. And I bet they can't end the lease at anytime either.


True if your not planning on keeping he car it works however in no way is an xchange lease a better deal numbers wise over a regular loan with even below average credit

Oh and go Sox


----------



## Shangsta

Greenghost2212 said:


> But its gonna take them twice as long to pay it off. And I bet they can't end the lease at anytime either.


You will spend 10,640 dollars this year leasing your Altima and at the end of the year you still won't own it.

You can buy a 2013 Altima for 11K and own it forever.


----------



## Greenghost2212

Shangsta said:


> You will spend 10,640 dollars this year leasing your Altima and at the end of the year you still won't own it.
> 
> You can buy a 2013 Altima for 11K and own it forever.


Also true. Side note I don't own my altima anymore thanks to some drunk. But before it got totaled I had free maintaince for two years. Damn drunks lol.


----------



## Greenghost2212

Jimmy Bernat said:


> True if your not planning on keeping he car it works however in no way is an xchange lease a better deal numbers wise over a regular loan with even below average credit
> 
> Oh and go Sox


Also name me a traditional lease with unlimited miles with OK credit???


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Greenghost2212 said:


> Also name me a traditional lease with unlimited miles with OK credit???


I never said lease, I was implying a normal car loan 
That's why I said regular loan


----------



## Leonard818

Great topic! Im looking for a cheaper car for Lyft and eligible power driver bonus (2011 or newer in LA, ca) preferably 2013+ what would be your choice?


----------



## Richard Vasquez

I have a Scion xB 2005 it's a 1.5l it's awesome! Super roomy for the passengers


----------



## Adieu

Police exploder XL
Vinyl floors
Junkyard 3rd row retrofit
No aux port

PS why not Tahoe or Expy? They too big, pita to maneuver sometimes (trust me i know)


----------



## OCMike

I love my 2012 Kia Soul. I get a lot of compliments from PAX about how roomy it is. The biggest reason I like it is because Kia has to give me a visa gift card every year for the difference in the actual mpg vs the falsified MPG they put on the window sticker. I'll get a month or so of free gas every year until I run this car into the ground


----------



## occupant

Adieu said:


> Police exploder XL
> Vinyl floors
> Junkyard 3rd row retrofit
> No aux port
> 
> PS why not Tahoe or Expy? They too big, pita to maneuver sometimes (trust me i know)


This is probably the best heavy duty XL vehicle idea. Are there 4-cylinder turbo (ecoboost) police models as well or just the V6?


----------



## Adieu

occupant said:


> This is probably the best heavy duty XL vehicle idea. Are there 4-cylinder turbo (ecoboost) police models as well or just the V6?


No clue

Just sharing my conclusions from retrofitting a third row into a gubmint surplus vehicle and putting it on XL

Mine's a 2009 Expedition and frankly it's cool but a bit TOO big

Pros:
*roomy
*cheap ($4600)
*vinyl flooring
*looks formidable
*pax think it's expensive and classy (I always lol at that)
*roomy 3rd row
*Fords are VERY modular and easy to take apart, junkyard upgrades are simple and straightforward with NO experience needex

Cons:
*huge and bulky
*mpgs
*smallish trunk with third row installed
*haven't figured out how to run power to my third row yet (didn't bother to be honest) so it doesn't fold at the moment


----------



## TechBill

I drive a 2013 Dodge Grand Caravan and in my mid size town, I think it a great car to Uber with. My doors including rear door are automatic so pax likes it when doors open itselfwhile they approch the vehicle carrying luggages and I hardly ever need to step out in the cold weatber to assist them unless they are elderly and I was raised to respect to tbem.

I would go for any Grand Caravan after year 2013 due some of the features like the automatic doors, backup camera, Bluetooth etc I don't carry any those craps like water bottles or offer charging cords etc I give them a ride from point A to B in a very clean nice smelling vehicle which is really all they paid for anyway Smiles are free


----------



## Leonard818

I think i will get 2015 sentra soon. Found one 30 k miles and little under 10k.


----------



## JimS

My honest answer is the absolute cheapest XL you can afford to lose in an accident. Get it paid off ASAP and use your tax deductions to the max. That's the ONLY way you'll be able to make ends meet. NOTE: Don't drive XL or SELECT ONLY! The 54c/mi won't be enough to cover your dead miles (in some markets, perhaps it will). You need the occasional long X ride to just completely build up the revenue-less miles you can deduct against.

I have my 2006 Saturn Ion that I primarily drive for. But I have a Hybrid Tahoe that is XL and Select only that I use for times I think I'll do well during that time.

In all honesty, a Dodge Grand Caravan with power sliding doors is probably the cheapest vehicle with the best earning potential without having to go CDL for UberBlack, etc.


----------



## Adieu

Leonard818 said:


> I think i will get 2015 sentra soon. Found one 30 k miles and little under 10k.


A new one barely costs 10k


----------



## Adieu

How does the powerslide enhance your earning potential tho???

Now if it had an automated powered paxhole ejection system.....



JimS said:


> My honest answer is the absolute cheapest XL you can afford to lose in an accident. Get it paid off ASAP and use your tax deductions to the max. That's the ONLY way you'll be able to make ends meet. NOTE: Don't drive XL or SELECT ONLY! The 54c/mi won't be enough to cover your dead miles (in some markets, perhaps it will). You need the occasional long X ride to just completely build up the revenue-less miles you can deduct against.
> 
> I have my 2006 Saturn Ion that I primarily drive for. But I have a Hybrid Tahoe that is XL and Select only that I use for times I think I'll do well during that time.
> 
> In all honesty, a Dodge Grand Caravan with power sliding doors is probably the cheapest vehicle with the best earning potential without having to go CDL for UberBlack, etc.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Problem with the power sliding doors is that break , and if you're getting a cheap van they'll probably break fast especially with how much they get used and how often Pax will try to force the door closed when the motor is working . 
I use to have a Honda Odyssey van we stripped the inside and used it as a cargo van but the power doors were such a PITA . Also while doing Rideshare I've seen multiple van taxis and ubers struggling with the power doors 
They're not super expensive to repair but I'd almost prefer a van with manual doors then auto for UBER/LYFT


----------



## Leonard818

Adieu said:


> A new one barely costs 10k


Give me a link or dealer name I'm buying monday brand new for 10k


----------



## sandyhills

I started ubring less than 2 months ago with 08 yaris/sedan 30-32 mpg 197k miles before ubering and now it's 200k miles. It's working out pretty good.

I have to say that a *better Fuel Econ Cars *are worth more for me because I'm using it to help pay off my other debt/vehicle (truck, one of my stupid choices I've ever made).

And soon I think I'm going to get a newer (2013-15) Yaris or maybe even a Prius to update my Uber car. Although I'm still tiny bit against the *high expense* on maintaining them hybrids, the better MPG is tempting me.


----------



## Shangsta

Adieu said:


> A new one barely costs 10k


Car cost can vary by the thousands depending on what part of the country you are in


----------



## Adieu

MPG does NOTHING

A few XL trips and tips from people pleased to get their luggage not in their lap or just to have legroom, and suddenly 13mpg still does better than 43 mpg



sandyhills said:


> I started ubring less than 2 months ago with 08 yaris/sedan 30-32 mpg 197k miles before ubering and now it's 200k miles. It's working out pretty good.
> 
> I have to say that a *better Fuel Econ Cars *are worth more for me because I'm using it to help pay off my other debt/vehicle (truck, one of my stupid choices I've ever made).
> 
> And soon I think I'm going to get a newer (2013-15) Yaris or maybe even a Prius to update my Uber car. Although I'm still tiny bit against the *high expense* on maintaining them hybrids, the better MPG is tempting me.


----------



## JimS

Adieu said:


> A new one barely costs 10k


A new Sentra starts at $16,990. Doubt any dealer would mark off over 35%.



Adieu said:


> How does the powerslide enhance your earning potential tho???


Faster in and out. More than powerslide, just the sliding doors make it easier to get in and out of on crowded, busy streets.


----------



## Shangsta

Adieu said:


> MPG does NOTHING


I wouldn't say it does nothing. Gas will always be your number one expense in rudeshare however If you don't drive very much or drive in a condensed area it matters less than other places.

I would take a 45 mpg car on x over a 13 mpg car on xl every time. Xl rides are generally shorter, especially with college kids.

Now if a car can do select and your market supports it. That's the winner.


----------



## Adieu

Shangsta said:


> I wouldn't say it does nothing. Gas will always be your number one expense in rudeshare however If you don't drive very much or drive in a condensed area it matters less than other places.
> 
> I would take a 45 mpg car on x over a 13 mpg car on xl every time. Xl rides are generally shorter, especially with college kids.
> 
> Now if a car can do select and your market supports it. That's the winner.


Divide the price of that 45 mpg car across the miles you plan to put on it

Also, factor in some other stuff like how well those little 13"wheels and econobox suspensions stand up to rough pavement...



JimS said:


> A new Sentra starts at $16,990. Doubt any dealer would mark off over 35%.
> 
> Faster in and out. More than powerslide, just the sliding doors make it easier to get in and out of on crowded, busy streets.


Really don't see how

Now if you have a 7 seater and can afford to ditch one of the middle row seats, that DOES simplify some stuff


----------



## JimS

Adieu said:


> Also, factor in some other stuff like how well those little 13"wheels and econobox suspensions stand up to rough pavement...


Truth there. I'm replacing my Saturn tires nearly every year if not more, yet I've had the same tires on my Suburban (recently retired) for nearly 5 years. Though never Ubered in, the Suburban has certainly been in an abusive relationship.



Adieu said:


> Now if you have a 7 seater and can afford to ditch one of the middle row seats, that DOES simplify some stuff


Yes - Most minivans don't have three across the middle. That is the downfall of my Tahoe. Not always an easy fit in the 3rd row.


----------



## J571

I drive a 1999 Dodge Grand Minivan for Eats


----------



## anteetr

The cheapest Chrysler minivan with leather captains chairs you can find that qualifies in your area. XL on weekends more than makes up for the extra gas you use.


----------



## Adieu

JimS said:


> Truth there. I'm replacing my Saturn tires nearly every year if not more, yet I've had the same tires on my Suburban (recently retired) for nearly 5 years. Though never Ubered in, the Suburban has certainly been in an abusive relationship.
> 
> Yes - Most minivans don't have three across the middle. That is the downfall of my Tahoe. Not always an easy fit in the 3rd row.


Every year is NOTHING

I'd trashed over a dozen 19" tires (mostly used) on my 335d before I gave up and went to 18"...only trashed one used tire on that so far.

...only thing worse than small wheels? 30 profile "rubber band" tires on torquey RWD.


----------



## PepeLePiu

I drive a 2013 Honda Civic and my only complaint is when you have to squeeze 3 pax's in the back seat and they are over 6" tall. I like the trunk space which is bigger than the hatchback so I can pick up pax with a lot of groceries. The gas mileage in the city never goes below 30 mpg. They have good connectivity and decent speakers. For normal size people is the ideal car.


----------



## TechBill

I have owned couple of Grand Caravan with power doors and I disable issues where paxs would slide slamming the doors very hard often.

To make it last and protect it from abusive paxs, I would open all doors as soon I arrive and tell the pax when they are getting in that the door are automatic and I will close it. 

Then when I am nearing to the pax's destination, I will tell pax not to worry about the doors that I will take care of the door and open it for them.

I plan to have small magnet sign professionally made with statement that door are automatic and driver will open or close it. The magnet sign will go over the door handle on both sliding doors and on the rear door above the handle.


----------



## Wiseleo

2005 Chrysler Town and Country Limited, which is an upscale version of Dodge Grand Caravan. Leather. Sunroof. Heated power front seats. Stow'n'go seats fold into the floor flat without having to remove them. Remote activated power sliding doors and liftgate, which also closes remotely. Truly premium sound system with 6 DVD changer that I have no burning desire to upgrade. 4 captain's seats + back row for 3 passengers. Captain's seats in second row means I have easy access to the 3rd row seats and that means faster load times for Plus and XL rides.

Passengers love the car. I press 3 buttons to open my doors and liftgate. I can remain seated most of my trips. Airport pickups are nearly instant. I keep part of the back seat folded into the floor for easy luggage storage. It fits bikes, countless suitcases, and really whatever I ran into. I fit 2 wheelchairs and a bunch of other medical gear along with 5 suitcases once and still had 4 passengers on that trip. I fit 6 surfboards and assorted suitcases and still had room for 2 passengers. My personal stuff fits in the storage area under the 2nd row seats, which makes my car appear completely empty.

While it is true that sliding doors break, the repair is usually simple and takes less than 15 minutes without requiring to take the door off. A wire breaks inside the black plastic wire loom and disables that door. It still works manually. The motor rarely fails.

Plus and XL rates make up for its poor mileage. The car is very nice. If it wasn't so old in terms of model years, it would qualify for Select.

That said, for pure profit inside cities I'd go for a Prius. I chose this particular car because I wanted more flexibility to have it serve as my mobile office and ability to accept higher fares.


----------



## TBone

A rusty 01 Corolla with no heat or A/C. For 0.88 cents a mile the back floorboards should be rusty enough they can see the road.


----------



## Shangsta

Wiseleo said:


> 2005 Chrysler Town and Country Limited, which is an upscale version of Dodge Grand Caravan. Leather. Sunroof. Heated power


Nice car the only reason I wouldn't is bad fuel economy and poor reliability


----------



## Leonard818

Shangsta said:


> Nice car the only reason I wouldn't is bad fuel economy and poor reliability


When i was at my mechanic for oil change last week, saw 2006 geand caravan with uber sign. It was there for fuel pump replacement


----------



## sandyhills

OK my yaris is taken back by my bro, and now i got a 2010 Dodge Caravan with power sliding doors.

MPG vs XL rates??

Yes XL rates due even it up the mpg, but not my city. My city has maybe 1XL/10X rides.

Fortunately the *longer distance Trips* makes up the mpg for me.


----------



## Adieu

Leonard818 said:


> When i was at my mechanic for oil change last week, saw 2006 geand caravan with uber sign. It was there for fuel pump replacement


Never ever heard of anyone have as much trouble with any car as this one friend of a family...with his leased Mercedes E class

Seeing a car at a shop says very little


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Anything that's yellow with "Taxi" on the outside... at least in many cities accross the US.


----------



## Tjphilly2




----------



## nash801

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Anything that's yellow with "Taxi" on the outside... at least in many cities accross the US.


As in my ford cmax hybrid


----------



## JoeyA

Shangsta said:


> You say that like you got a great deal...


Shangsta what do you call a great deal?

You need a hybrid. The Camry Hybrid was sweet when I rode in it as a pax. I liked it a lot and the driver said the mileage was awesome. I think he said $10 a week.


----------



## EX_

Greenghost2212 said:


> Also true. Side note I don't own my altima anymore thanks to some drunk. But before it got totaled I had free maintaince for two years. Damn drunks lol.


God hates the Nissan Altima, apparently.

Mine was an '08 2.5SL and got totaled by an idiot as well. Small overlap collision on passenger side, crossed over on my side of the street.


----------



## JerryUK

I've been using a Prius, it seems the ideal car in every aspect.


----------



## Shangsta

JoeyA said:


> Shangsta what do you call a great deal?
> 
> You need a hybrid. The Camry Hybrid was sweet when I rode in it as a pax. I liked it a lot and the driver said the mileage was awesome. I think he said $10 a week.


I am saying that leasing a car for over 150 a week for rideshare is not a good deal. You are paying 800 a month/9600 a year for a car you don't even own. Ridiculous


----------



## JoeyA

Shangsta said:


> I am saying that leasing a car for over 150 a week for rideshare is not a good deal. You are paying 800 a month/9600 a year for a car you don't even own. Ridiculous





Shangsta said:


> I am saying that leasing a car for over 150 a week for rideshare is not a good deal. You are paying 800 a month/9600 a year for a car you don't even own. Ridiculous


What makes no sense to me is why someone wouldn't lease a car for $179 a month, vs. $150 a week? Isn't a lease, a lease?


----------



## Recoup

JoeyA said:


> What makes no sense to me is why someone wouldn't lease a car for $179 a month, vs. $150 a week? Isn't a lease, a lease?


A $179/month lease comes with a mileage cap, usually 10K to 15K a year. Exceed that, and you're going to pay $200 to $250 for every thousand miles over. That's why.

(Plus I believe standard car leases MAY exclude commercial use, but don't quote me on that.)

That 20¢ to 25¢ per mile overage is not a random number. In my case, at least, it coincides almost exactly with the amount of extra depreciation I've calculated that I incur by using my personal vehicle for rideshare. The only difference is, when you lease, it's right there in the contract; but when it's your own car, it's easy to ignore or overlook.


----------



## Adieu

EX_ said:


> God hates the Nissan Altima, apparently.
> 
> Mine was an '08 2.5SL and got totaled by an idiot as well. Small overlap collision on passenger side, crossed over on my side of the street.


Altimas handle scary bad.....that's why they get totalled out in otherwise maybe avoidable accidents

Anyways...

If you're ponying up cash for a car specifically to uber with, get something with vehicle classes, people....seriously. XL, select, etc.


----------

